# New Caragan babies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Trina had a litter and I made Cheryl send me the pictures from the babies. This is a Trina x Hot rod Lincon breeding, they are 3 days old

This is the sire Hot Rod









This is the dam Trina, she is also the dam to my Crush.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Such pretty babies! Lovin female #3 and the belly shot!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh gosh, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUUUTE!
i just love crush and her whole look, and trina is quite the beautiful dog! hot rod is a cute name, i love his coloring 

i love puppies.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG....They are so tiny and cute. 

You guys are giving me the fever...LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Super cute!!!! She needs some pics of those Choco babies she is hiding!!!!! I know they are there


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

when they were first born, Trina was having trouble and in labor all day with no babies so she was on her way to the vets to do a c section over 2 hrs away. Half way to the vets about an hour away from her home Trina had the first puppy. Many puppies were delivered in the Shell parking lot on the back of her Excursion! Way to go Cheryl on a safe delivery!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at all those pups! Great job Cheryl !


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

omgosh I love them ........ im such a sucker for puppies


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Girlie #5 is my favorite so far. I love her noggin!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

I already knew that Therese LOL. Me knows what you like flashy white headed pitters :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Female 2 thats the one! I just know these things


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Oooo I was just looking at her site. She has some beautiful dogs!! Im having serious puppy cravings.


----------



## dunny13 (Nov 4, 2009)

trina is one of the most beautiful dames i have every seen..... Nice pups too


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awww they are all so adorable. im gonna end up goin and finding a puppy now.... female #3 really knows how to pose for pix haha! i jus love puppies they are a ball of laughter!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Once again great job Cheryl


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm loving male #4.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

They are so adorable. I miss puppy breath lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CCaragan said:


> I already knew that Therese LOL. Me knows what you like flashy white headed pitters :woof:


 LOL you know me so well...
Those big white heads suck me right in, especially when they are this little and you can't really see much of anything else yet! :woof:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

there very cute!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG what gorgeous puppies, that dam is absolutely stunning and I really like female #5 and male #4


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. 

I need help with names any suggestions are welcome.

I am going to name one Freeway and Shell LOL since that is where they were born.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

One should definitely be named Shantel.  hahaha.

And Im in love with the Momma. Shes AWESOME looking!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

uuuuh, lisa i'm going to need you to take that Male #4 home to your house, raise it,train it until it's about 7 months old and then ship it to me for FREE. This is necessary FYI....


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Female 4 and Male 1 make my heart pitter patter.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

ohh man i want male 4


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

oh my oh my those are some adorable looking pups...... makes me have puppy fever


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Awwwwwww I want one LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> uuuuh, lisa i'm going to need you to take that Male #4 home to your house, raise it,train it until it's about 7 months old and then ship it to me for FREE. This is necessary FYI....


LMAO is that your christmas wish?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awww babies are sooo precious


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great looking pups


----------

